# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  RECENT THEFT ON MARIGOT SIDE OF SXM

## Reed

Wanted to share this.  Just had our weekly visitor up to the villa that works on a small cruise ship that comes into SBH around once a week.  He mentioned that the Captain of the ship was riding a mountain bike around Marigot last Saturday and had two guys come up behind him on a scooter and yank a gold chain off his neck during daylight hours.  Resulted in a bad road rash when the bike tumbled over and a bruised neck from where the necklace was pulled until it broke off him.  Not good. kr

----------


## andynap

They have been assaulting people in and near the Marina for years.

----------

